# Del Bay Trial



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## E Zeiders (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello out there at Elkton!!!!! We in the provinces are starved for info.....


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok will give you what I know.
Derby results:
1-10-China-O-Ann Strathern-H- Kristen Hoffman
2-1-Tucker-O-Alex Abraham-H-Ed Forry
3-11-Bo-O-Mike Coutu-H-Mark Mosher
4-13-Maddie-O-H-Cal Rumbley
RJ-2-Lucky-O-H Drew Clendaniel
J-14-6

Open call backs to 4th
5-6-9-13-21-25-27-30-32-45-63-66-69-71


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Amateur call backs to water marks

10,14,20,22,29,31,42,48,51,53,59. 42 starts


----------



## E Zeiders (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks, Phyllis and Alex!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Am 
1. Chad Baker- Trav
2. Jeff Lyons -Jinx
3. Lynn Bud - Abe
4. Don Driggers - louie
RJ Newt Cropper - Getty
J Hank McNeil. - Colby


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Way to go Chad and Trav!


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Congratulations Chad and Trav on your Am Win!!! Also, congrats on your Open JAM! 

Way to go Jeff and Jinx!!!


----------



## bcollins (Nov 14, 2007)

attta boy cb and trav.
he goes hard and when it comes togather hard to have more style

congrats


BC

"


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

I know that Ed Forry won the open with Lynn Budds dog Piper


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

What were the other open placements?


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Charlie Lesser said:


> What were the other open placements?



13 FC Forry's Charmed One Lynn Budd Ed Forry/Lynn Budd 1st 
6 AFC Holland Cliffs Nicole's Time Alvin Hatcher Alvin Hatcher 2nd 
27 AFC Rev. Blu Genes Rex Bell Rex Bell 3rd 
32 High Speed Roll Robert and Marsha Graham Ed Forry 4th 
9 AFC Fern Cobble's Jezebel Les Levering Newt Cropper/Les Levering Res. Jam 
5 FC-AFC SML Stella's Got Her Groove David Didier David Didier Jam 
25 Lake Countrys Cold Cash Alvin Hatcher Alvin Hatcher Jam 
30 Zoomerang Brown Bear Lois Gebrian Lois Gebrian Jam 
45 Paddle Creek's Pack Your Grip Chad Baker Chad Baker Jam 
63 Rebel Ridge Cosmic Rise 'N Fall jeff lyons Madelyn Yelton Jam 
66 Cleared for Takeoff Dave Opseth David Opseth Jam 
69 CK'S Wild Eyed Country Boy' RIchard Smith Mark Mosher/Delores Smith Jam 
71 Peak Views Never Gonna Tripp,CGC, CD, MH Milly B Welsh and Charles L. Hayden Milly B Welsh/Charles L Hayden Jam

A little late but.....Way to go Ed.

john


----------

